# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Knee-jerk supporters attack Amash for Paul Ryan post

## GeorgiaAvenger

http://www.facebook.com/justinamash/...51438364887995

I know those people would just love for him to curse Ryan to hell, but if he wants to get things done he cannot just shun the party and the people they pick to run in national elections. Some people have no sense of political reality at all, and are too shallow to understand what Amash really believes.

----------


## muzzled dogg

does amash really believe what he said?

----------


## Aratus

he might ...and yes, the romney 'mittsters' are giddy 
over the idea of all the fall biden v. ryan great debates

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> does amash really believe what he said?


Probably. What did he say that was wrong?




> Paul Ryan can clearly articulate the difference between the Republican vision and the Democratic vision for America on some of the biggest fiscal issues of our time.


Yep, he's a great speaker and debater.



> He's not perfect,


Amash knows it.




> but he's down to earth and highly respected.


True. 



> I have found Paul to be the most approachable leader in Congress—always willing to listen and share.


Probably true.



> He's the rare politician I admire.


Maybe he does. Surely not his votes.

Obviously, the direction of the post was in support of the Romney-Ryan ticket, which Amash has to support unless he wants to be like Ron Paul and never pass a bill and be relegated to fringe status.

If Amash was enthusiastic about Ryan, then we might have an issue. 

I have said before, if you want to use a party for your own purposes and don't do anything the party wants, expect to fail as you should.

----------


## Aratus

we are going to have to see if dr. ron goes 3rd party
as we give pore ole gary johnson second glances, for
if it was some 3000 alex jones fans who left the FB page
of senator rand, then maybe lets also do rethink 2016 if
things tank worse than i think they are. i must warn y'all
the mittsters are very happy in their semi~restricted chat.
they REALLY like the old footage of raul ryan out talking BHO
and have been informing each other as to how to look at it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

In this case, it may have been better if he had said nothing at all.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> In this case, it may have been better if he had said nothing at all.


I am sure he was thinking of what to do today. Most other Republicans came out in support this morning.

The party-molestation method does not work! If you are a politician who is part of a party, you must support your ideas within the party but ultimately support the party if you are ever to succeed. Ron Paul never got any bills passed because he was so hostile to the party. I'm not talking about votes, I'm talking about candidates in general elections.

In time, people will see the Justin didn't magically become a "traitor" or "sell-out" as he will continue to be who he is.

The same fools that said that about Rand Paul still look like fools and where proven wrong.

----------


## malkusm

> I am sure he was thinking of what to do today. Most other Republicans came out in support this morning.
> 
> The party-molestation method does not work! If you are a politician who is part of a party, you must support your ideas within the party but ultimately support the party if you are ever to succeed. Ron Paul never got any bills passed because he was so hostile to the party. I'm not talking about votes, I'm talking about candidates in general elections.
> 
> In time, people will see the Justin didn't magically become a "traitor" or "sell-out" as he will continue to be who he is.
> 
> The same fools that said that about Rand Paul still look like fools and where proven wrong.


+rep. Why is it that we rightfully judge our opponents (like Paul Ryan) on their voting records and not their rhetoric, but we seem to judge our allies on their rhetoric and not their voting records?

----------


## roho76

Just because our liberty politicians endorse or talk highly of the RINO's doesn't bother me. I'm not going to vote for them anyways and it allows them to save face. I had a problem with Rand when he endorsed Romney but as I thought about it, it's just politics and these guys are just trying to save face while in the presence of sharks until we can load up more liberty candidates and overwhelm them to the point that it doesn't matter. After careful revue I want them to keep saying these things and hide among the rank and file until we have them cornered. This is chess and must be played like chess. Sometimes you have to sacrifice a pawn to get the queen. Hopefully this doesn't blow up in our face and they turn to the dark side.

----------


## erowe1

> I know those people would just love for him to curse Ryan to hell, but if he wants to get things done he cannot just shun the party and the people they pick to run in national elections. Some people have no sense of political reality at all, and are too shallow to understand what Amash really believes.


Amash is acting like he doesn't think Ron Paul is still running for president.

----------


## malkusm

> Amash is acting like he doesn't think Ron Paul is still running for president.


Maybe because he hasn't actively campaigned since late April, and his campaign has repeatedly stated that they do not have the delegates to contest the nomination?

----------


## erowe1

> Maybe because he hasn't actively campaigned since late April, and his campaign has repeatedly stated that they do not have the delegates to contest the nomination?


Now you're acting like it too.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Amash is acting like he doesn't think Ron Paul is still running for president.


Come on, the whole idea that Paul is really running is like a childish joke. 

Ron Paul will not be the nominee, and Ron Paul admits it.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

He admires him? Could have left that bit out of his post.

----------


## MJU1983

I'm behind Amash 100% but $#@! Paul Ryan.

I liked my FaceBook and Tweet better:




> Mitt Romney & Paul Ryan. *yawn* What an uninspiring borefest.

----------


## MJU1983

My comment on Amash's page:




> Amash is still the man. Deep down I don't think he will vote for Romney/Ryan.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Come on, the whole idea that Paul is really running is like a childish joke. 
> 
> Ron Paul will not be the nominee, and Ron Paul admits it.


Paul lost the nomination 8 months ago when we lost Iowa.  Time to cut the umbilical cord and move onto to races we can still win.  I don't want to see Paul supporters too emotionally attached to one man and see an up tick in suicide hotline calls when Ron steps out of the limelight and retires.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Wish Paul supporters would stop eating their own when our elected candidates intelligently play the game by giving a simple platitude.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> does amash really believe what he said?


He voted for his budget, so maybe he does.

----------


## RP Supporter

I'm just glad to see he said that Paul Ryan is not *gasp* perfect. Bit of an understatement, but compare that with all of the "true conservatives" from Santorum to Bachmann, and see what their groveling responses to the selection were.

Probably the best Amash could get away with, especially when he's in a potentially tight race and honestly, the more Republicans show up to the polls, the better for him.

----------


## malkusm

> Wish Paul supporters would stop eating their own when our elected candidates intelligently play the game by giving a simple platitude.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bastiat's The Law again.

----------


## sonofshamwow

I've re-read Amash's statement over and over and I can't find any part of it where Amash says he supports TARP or the bailouts or that he supports Ryan's past support of those things. All Amash says is that Ryan is not perfect, but he admires him.

Have any of you met Paul Ryan, as Amash has? Are any of you on the budget committee with him, as Amash is? How do you know that Amash and Ryan aren't just good friends? Or, and I know this isn't nearly nefarious enough for most people, maybe Amash really does appreciate that Paul Ryan is always approachable and willing to listen even if they don't always agree.

This movement becomes a complete joke when people start judging its torchbearers on whether they admire Paul Ryan, despite Ryan's faults, rather than on their actual voting record.

Also, Amash has only ever said he endorsed Ron Paul. He's never endorsed Romney. So it's only fair to assume that his endorsement of Ron Paul still stands.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> I've re-read Amash's statement over and over and I can't find any part of it where Amash says he supports TARP or the bailouts or that he supports Ryan's past support of those things. All Amash says is that Ryan is not perfect, but he admires him.
> 
> Have any of you met Paul Ryan, as Amash has? Are any of you on the budget committee with him, as Amash is? How do you know that Amash and Ryan aren't just good friends? Or, and I know this isn't nearly nefarious enough for most people, maybe Amash really does appreciate that Paul Ryan is always approachable and willing to listen even if they don't always agree.
> 
> This movement becomes a complete joke when people start judging its torchbearers on whether they admire Paul Ryan, despite Ryan's faults, rather than on their actual voting record.
> 
> Also, Amash has only ever said he endorsed Ron Paul. He's never endorsed Romney. So it's only fair to assume that his endorsement of Ron Paul still stands.


There is absolutely no reason for anyone to admire Paul Ryan.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Well, I would have preferred for him to play politics but I guess he saw his base his volatile.

http://www.facebook.com/justinamash/...51095545868866

Endorsing Paul, and Paul only.

----------


## MRoCkEd

This just raises my opinion of Justin Amash; it is great he can disagree with people on political issues but still get along with them on a personal level. There are some people who think we should _hate_ people who disagree with us. Fortunately, neither Justin Amash nor Ron Paul fall into this camp.

----------


## July

> This just raises my opinion of Justin Amash; it is great he can disagree with people on political issues but still get along with them on a personal level. There are some people who think we should _hate_ people who disagree with us. Fortunately, neither Justin Amash nor Ron Paul fall into this camp.


I agree. Unfortunately, I think it's part of a growing sentiment in our culture, thanks to our constant state of being "at war". It's having deep psychological impact on the population. I mean, we _always_ have enemies, who are always painted as being completely evil while the US is always completely good, and that is how Americans come to regard conflict. National political discourse is often shallow and nasty. It's easy to think we aren't effected by it, but many of us are, and change doesn't come easy.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> I agree. Unfortunately, I think it's part of a growing sentiment in our culture, thanks to our constant state of being "at war". It's having deep psychological impact on the population. I mean, we _always_ have enemies, who are always painted as being completely evil while the US is always completely good, and that is how Americans come to regard conflict. National political discourse is often shallow and nasty. It's easy to think we aren't effected by it, but many of us are, and change doesn't come easy.


Actually, I think people just don't use their brains before posting on the internet...




> This just raises my opinion of Justin Amash; it is great he can disagree with people on political issues but still get along with them on a personal level. There are some people who think we should _hate_ people who disagree with us. Fortunately, neither Justin Amash nor Ron Paul fall into this camp.


AGREED! I am getting sick and tired of people complaining about little things like people saying that they like someone as a person and a friend. I am VERY annoyed that we can all cheer and support someone like Kucinich who we agree with very little, but get ready to behead someone like Amash for a facebook post. Sometimes people in this "movement" make me a bit sick...

----------

